

Nut launches death threats at Debian women - dmoney
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/03/debian_death_threats/

======
froo
I saw this earlier today and I was appalled - What kind of issues do you have
to have with women to start making death threats over software?

I really hope they turn this matter over to police or FBI - people can and do
get charged for this kind of stuff.

example:
[http://richmond.fbi.gov/dojpressrel/pressrel08/onlinethreats...](http://richmond.fbi.gov/dojpressrel/pressrel08/onlinethreats031208.htm)

------
zitterbewegung
I doubt that this nutjob has made any contribution other than spreading hate.

